# Pole Mountain Bow Legs



## WTAILHUNTER (Jul 3, 2008)

*Pole Mountain Bow Legs*

I just orderd these Pole Mountain Bow Legs because when I hunt on the ground I don't like to lean my bow on a tree or set it on the ground *( to much movement when picking it up and when leaning on a tree you risk it falling over and making noise or knocking the sight etc )*The following pic is how it works...mounted on the bottom of my riser.





























Notice in the pic that the bow is on an incline! Unfortunatley I had to send it back because unless the bow is sitting on an incline it falls over. If the legs were longer it would work great! I also reversed the legs but that does not fix it. It is *one of the best as far as design that I have found. *Notice also the rubber like limb savers in the legs. these are supposed to make it so once it is mounted to your bow you can shoot with it on and it will remain at least as quiet as you have the bow already and it *works as advertised great*! no noise at all. It comes with nylon washers but I replaces all those with neoprene washers for more sound deadening effect. It mounts to any of the wholes in your riser and the legs fold back out of the way. I replaced the knob that is supposed to lock the legs because the weight of the bow would fold the legs. If it had a wing nut type of set up I think it would work better. I actualy think that who ever designed it had a ross because the spacer that comes with it fit perfectly in the whole that the permanent ross quiver mounts to.

*Bottom line the design is great as far as not changing the way your bow shoots(quiet) but needs some help in other aspects. The whole idea of the product is so you can have your bow upright when you set it down but Unfortunatley it just will not work as advertised.*


----------



## Pole Mountain (Oct 7, 2009)

*Thanks for the review.*

It looks like you purchased one of the earlier sets of our Bowlegs bipod. They now come with star washers that go between the leg and main body to keep the legs from swiveling. The star washers hold the legs rock solid in any postion that you set the leg in. Also, we have 4" leg extensions available for bows with longer risers or less than parallel limbs. Bowlegs works great on most bows but some need the leg extensions to work correctly. Please feel free to contact us at 707-632-5711 or [email protected] and we'll send you some star washers and leg extensions.

I've attached a couple pics of the newer Bowleg's on a Z7.

Here's a link to our youtube channel with a Bowleg's demo video.

http://www.youtube.com/user/polemountain#p/u


----------

